# want to sale my droid x but ???



## Abdul (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Yall,

i have a droid x that i want to sale but i want to know how to clean up every single info in my phone like when u go to settings and status its shows ur number and some other things......will sbf solve this or do i have todo something else......if anybody interested to buy it jus pm me... i will let u knw the price...


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

"abdul101 said:


> Hi Yall,
> 
> i have a droid x that i want to sale but i want to know how to clean up every single info in my phone like when u go to settings and status its shows ur number and some other things......will sbf solve this or do i have todo something else......if anybody interested to buy it jus pm me... i will let u knw the price...


Just format the sd card and sbf. Your number will pop back in there until the time someone else registers the phones esn number on their account. They won't be able to use it as your number if it is removed from your account though so no biggie.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

SBF, Wipe Data/Cache, Factory Reset in Privacy settings. That will reset you to stock and deactivate your phone. And don't forget to pull or format your sd card.


----------

